# Deactivated...without being warned or notified?!



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Tried to log into my Uber account yesterday. I haven't driven since the rate cuts...then was informed my driver account wasn't activated. Emailed support and was told I used foul language and disrespected an Indiana manager. One, I never disrespected a single person in that damn company (as much as I want to). I completed over 300 trips in the short 2.5 months I drove for Uber with a 4.79 rating and am beyond stupefied. I emailed again asking for further clarification and details into whatever incident they are claiming resulted in my deactivation but have heard nothing back.

Does anyone have a copy of the partners agreement? I cannot find it on my dashboard anywhere and was an idiot and didn't save it. I am showing up at office hours tomorrow and either leaving reactivated or contacting my lawyer.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Good luck with that.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> Does anyone have a copy of the partners agreement? I cannot find it on my dashboard anywhere


Your partnership agreement should be under "Legal" at the bottom left of the Dashboard page.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Hey, it's a blessing in disguise.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> Tried to log into my Uber account yesterday. I haven't driven since the rate cuts...then was informed my driver account wasn't activated. Emailed support and was told I used foul language and disrespected an Indiana manager. One, I never disrespected a single person in that damn company (as much as I want to). I completed over 300 trips in the short 2.5 months I drove for Uber with a 4.79 rating and am beyond stupefied. I emailed again asking for further clarification and details into whatever incident they are claiming resulted in my deactivation but have heard nothing back.
> 
> Does anyone have a copy of the partners agreement? I cannot find it on my dashboard anywhere and was an idiot and didn't save it. I am showing up at office hours tomorrow and either leaving reactivated or scaring the new drivers there to sign up out of driving for Uber.


Why are all these drivers fighting to drive for 70 cents a mile? Was roogy the only one strong enough to not care about deactivation? Geesh. You guy are showing uber you need them more then they need you. How about join the cause next time we say uber off. Then perhaps I will show empathy. now you guys want to fight after the battle.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

I've never had a legal button on my dashboard. I just want to stay active as I do intend to keep doing it PT when guarantees are high enough on the weekends and on the slim (pipedream) chance they ever raise fares again. I know the numbers don't add up in Indy with the low rates, but I'm willing to lose a little equity in my car here and there for the extra cash.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Why are all these drivers fighting to drive for 70 cents a mile? Was roogy the only one strong enough to not care about deactivation? Geesh. You guy are showing uber you need them more then they need you. How about join the cause next time we say uber off. Then perhaps I will show empathy. now you guys want to fight after the battle.


WTF is your problem? How about post in a different thread if you've got nothing constructive to say here?


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> I'm willing to lose a little equity in my car here and there for the extra cash.


you have that backwards. You should've said 
A lot of equity in my car for a little cash. Now I see why you guys are still driving. You actually think your making money...


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> Tried to log into my Uber account yesterday. I haven't driven since the rate cuts...then was informed my driver account wasn't activated. Emailed support and was told I used foul language and disrespected an Indiana manager. One, I never disrespected a single person in that damn company (as much as I want to). I completed over 300 trips in the short 2.5 months I drove for Uber with a 4.79 rating and am beyond stupefied. I emailed again asking for further clarification and details into whatever incident they are claiming resulted in my deactivation but have heard nothing back.
> 
> Does anyone have a copy of the partners agreement? I cannot find it on my dashboard anywhere and was an idiot and didn't save it. I am showing up at office hours tomorrow and either leaving reactivated or scaring the new drivers there to sign up out of driving for Uber.


I like the way that you used foul language and disrespected an indiana manager, would you have been deactivated had you used foul language and disrespected a pax?


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

I


IndyDriver said:


> WTF is your problem? How about post in a different thread if you've got nothing constructive to say here?


 I did say something constructive. I said next time join the cause. I added a little constructive criticism. You seem more mad at my comments then Uber.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> I
> 
> I did say something constructive. I said next time join the cause. I added a little constructive criticism. You seem more mad at my comments then Uber.


Yeah, because I am not a moron. I know the rates, I know about driver shut-offs...notice I said in my original post I have NOT driven since the latest rate cuts. It was financially viable for me at old rates and besides the all the Uber BS we all know about, I was able to make it work and was ok with the rest. Now I just come here asking for a simple partners agreement and get a bunch of flak from other people who apparently have nothing better to do. I found what I needed and thanks for the reminder for why I don't typically frequent this forum.

@chi1cabby thanks for your help...I did end up finding it in another thread on here finally.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> I've never had a legal button on my dashboard.


Yes of course! Someone had mentioned that Access to the Partnership Agreement was taken away in the redesign of the Dashboard.

Nov 2014 Partnership Agreement
https://www.dropbox.com/s/rlp3o4oylh0zt4n/Partner Agreement November 10 2014.pdf

June 2014 Agreement
https://www.dropbox.com/s/a4cdx1omgjvsujp/Rasier Software Sublicense Agreement June 21 2014.pdf


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> Yeah, because I am not a moron. I know the rates, I know about driver shut-offs...notice I said in my original post I have NOT driven since the latest rate cuts. It was financially viable for me at old rates and besides the all the Uber BS we all know about, I was able to make it work and was ok with the rest. Now I just come here asking for a simple partners agreement and get a bunch of flak from other people who apparently have nothing better to do. I found what I needed and thanks for the reminder for why I don't typically frequent this forum.
> 
> @chi1cabby thanks for your help...I did end up finding it in another thread on here finally so this thread is over.


You seem hostile. I can see why now.

P.s I would be a lot kinder when people stop Accepting uber and their BS. Driving for 70 cents a mile is crazy to me and when I see people fight for that rate..... Idk maybe I could be nicer but driving for that rate is just crazy to me I'm sorry.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> Yeah, because I am not a moron. I know the rates, I know about driver shut-offs...notice I said in my original post I have NOT driven since the latest rate cuts. It was financially viable for me at old rates and besides the all the Uber BS we all know about, I was able to make it work and was ok with the rest. Now I just come here asking for a simple partners agreement and get a bunch of flak from other people who apparently have nothing better to do. I found what I needed and thanks for the reminder for why I don't typically frequent this forum.
> 
> @chi1cabby thanks for your help...I did end up finding it in another thread on here finally so this thread is over.


Uber screws drivers in the rear one way or another. It's just what they do.

Basically you are saying you were able to make the Uber diarrhea work, but this new Uber constipation is unacceptable.

Ummmm... okay.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Uber screws drivers in the rear one way or another. It's just what they do.
> 
> Basically you are saying you were able to make the Uber diarrhea work, but this new Uber constipation is unacceptable.
> 
> Ummmm... okay.


Lol. I'm confused to. If people stop driving for uber they will get pay raises ( notice uber sending out guarantees to help attract drivers) if keep driving for crap rates they will saturate markets and lower rates to attract more pax. Stop being suckered by uber and take a stand before a tragedy strike. Idk maybe I'm just made from a different type cloth.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm not here to defend why I drove/still want to have the option to drive for Uber...what don't you people understand?


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Yes of course! Someone had mentioned that Access to the Partnership Agreement was taken away in the redesign of the Dashboard.
> 
> Nov 2014 Partnership Agreement
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/rlp3o4oylh0zt4n/Partner Agreement November 10 2014.pdf
> ...


Thanks. Though I rarely post here, I lurk regularly and your info has always been helpful. I am glad some folks can give a straightforward answer to a straightforward question.

I quit drinking the Kool-Aid a long time ago, just because some of you couldn't turn a profit doesn't mean we all couldn't. After about a month of driving I was actually running a fairly profitable operation until the rate cuts. And yes, that includes gas, maintenance, depreciation, so on and so forth. This isn't the first time I've run a business.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

@chi1cabby so how do they work? I was activated in October, so would I have had to agree to the new terms in November, or am I bound by the June agreement?


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> You seem hostile. I can see why now.
> 
> P.s I would be a lot kinder when people stop Accepting uber and their BS. Driving for 70 cents a mile is crazy to me and when I see people fight for that rate..... Idk maybe I could be nicer but driving for that rate is just crazy to me I'm sorry.


Why do you have to give other people shit because YOU personally hate it so much? That's all I seem to run across here. People who are actually "trying" and/or still drive, even with the shitty rates, is up to them. Not everyone can just walk away from income, especially if they need it. I mean you clearly said, you'd be a lot nicer if people would stop working for shitty rates, that is YOUR opinion and you must be fortunate enough to have that option. I am not trying to attack you in any way but that's just not cool...

My point is, why do people on here always give so much flak to those who are either helping one another or trying to make the best of there shit situation (uber rates)? Why get mad at other drivers because they are OK with driving at those rates? I'm sure Mc Donald's workers would love $20/hr, but if all they're offering is $8.75/hr, some of them don't really have a choice. It's like when people go on strike, it's not always 100% of the company that walks out...But I see your point and I see your reasoning behind it, but there's no need to be a dick about it..just my 2 cents.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> I was activated in October, so would I have had to agree to the new terms in November, or am I bound by the June agreement?


I'm of the opinion that unless you agreed to the Nov agreement by clicking "I Agree" in order to able to log in to the Driver App at some point after Nov 10 Agreement went into effect, the June 21st Agreement would be applicable.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

That's what I figured...and it probably did, and I probably blindly agreed. 

Also, if you people seriously want Uber to hurt...you are never going to organize enough drivers. You need to get in with the darknet and have folks launch DDoS attacks. Way over my head, but that would be the way.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> That's what I figured...and it probably did, and I probably blindly agreed.
> 
> Also, if you people seriously want Uber to hurt...you are never going to organize enough drivers. You need to get in with the darknet and have folks launch DDoS attacks. Way over my head, but that would be the way.


Muahahahahah! DDoS..haven't heard that term get thrown around since like '03. I wish I still had my nifty little botnet, I'd hit all there stupid servers then nobody would get a single ping! get it..ping? Maybe reach out to the Anonymous group!

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
100% packet loss


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

~]# tracert uber.com
traceroute to uber.com (97.64.114.201), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
1 10.16.40.1 (10.16.40.1) 2.815 ms 2.909 ms 3.005 ms
2 10.63.254.165 (10.63.254.165) 0.403 ms 0.449 ms 0.547 ms
3 209.249.233.67 (209.249.233.67) 0.940 ms 1.139 ms 1.432 ms
4 209.249.233.17 (209.249.233.17) 1.080 ms 1.128 ms 1.127 ms
5 xe-3-3-0.er1.lax112.us.above.net (64.124.201.61) 0.972 ms 0.972 ms 1.017 ms
6 ae16.cr1.lax112.us.zip.zayo.com (64.125.25.65) 1.213 ms 1.138 ms 1.092 ms
7 ae3.cr1.sjc2.us.zip.zayo.com (64.125.26.26) 21.357 ms 20.964 ms 20.913 ms
8 ae12.er1.sjc2.us.zip.zayo.com (64.125.25.22) 9.138 ms 9.098 ms 9.050 ms
9 te2-4.cr1.mlp1.peakwebhosting.com (64.124.200.82) 9.176 ms 9.175 ms 9.220 ms
10 ten5-2-0.br3.mlp1.peakhosting.com (67.221.33.65) 10.027 ms 10.028 ms 10.076 ms
11 srv54.uber.peakwebhosting.com (97.64.114.201) 9.174 ms 9.163 ms 9.154 ms

Well hello there!


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

unter ling said:


> I like the way that you used foul language and disrespected an indiana manager, would you have been deactivated had you used foul language and disrespected a pax?


Better yet...would they ever deactivate a pax for using foul language and disrespecting a driver? I laugh out loud just thinking about that one...


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Why are all these drivers fighting to drive for 70 cents a mile? *Was roogy the only one strong enough to not care about deactivation?* Geesh. You guy are showing uber you need them more then they need you. How about join the cause next time we say uber off. Then perhaps I will show empathy. now you guys want to fight after the battle.


Yes it was me! But I would not say I didn't care. It bothers me on some level because I'd rather be the one to do the breaking up then be the one broken up with. And it bothers me that they based it on a two-week rating that consisted of, at most, 16 rated rides. And it bothers me because just a week before, in response to a different issue, a CSR emailed me that one rating doesn't matter and "Uber On", when the fact is that 15 five-stars plus 1 one-star gives a 4.75 instead of a 5.0. That's a big swing.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Dont let it bother you roogy, you're a bloody legend. You amongst a sea of uber drivers, said "I dont give a f××k " and stood up. That makes you special.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Ps. A bloody legend is australian for someone who can be truly admired.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

As unterling puts it.. its better to die on your feet than live on your knees


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

R E S P E C T, none given, none received!
When has Uber respected it's driver partners?
By cutting ratres?
By on boarding too many drivers?
By misrepresentation of earning potential?

Go postal.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> Why do you have to give other people shit because YOU personally hate it so much? That's all I seem to run across here. People who are actually "trying" and/or still drive, even with the shitty rates, is up to them. Not everyone can just walk away from income, especially if they need it. I mean you clearly said, you'd be a lot nicer if people would stop working for shitty rates, that is YOUR opinion and you must be fortunate enough to have that option. I am not trying to attack you in any way but that's just not cool...
> 
> My point is, why do people on here always give so much flak to those who are either helping one another or trying to make the best of there shit situation (uber rates)? Why get mad at other drivers because they are OK with driving at those rates? I'm sure Mc Donald's workers would love $20/hr, but if all they're offering is $8.75/hr, some of them don't really have a choice. It's like when people go on strike, it's not always 100% of the company that walks out...But I see your point and I see your reasoning behind it, but there's no need to be a dick about it..just my 2 cents.


Because compromising now means lower wages for all. And where does it stop???? UberX is an illegal service under cutting legit companies. When uber slash rates and you drive for those rates it hurts drivers who make a living transporting full time. You guys care so much about your part time money you make blah blah blah. But real companies are being affected by your driving at these super low rates that nobody in a legit transportation business would do. Your forcing us to take food off our table just so you can make a quick buck short term. How is that fair to us who invested 1000s in our legit businesses and you guys come and drive these under cutting rates and change the landscape of the transportation realm and then you pull out when the rates bottom out and now legit companies have to contend with this new customer base that has become accustom to cheap rides.
All I'm saying is stop allowing uber to exploit you. I understand people's problems, but your not legit companies your just guys with cars pretending to be taxi drivers but at rock bottom barrel prices.
Difference between you and mcdonalds workers is they are real employees and have federal mandated wages you guys are independent contractors and working McDonald prices by your own doing.
You, can determine your worth. UberX is not regulated by wages from the government like mcdonalds. Drivers set the rates by driving them... Have some dignity is all I'm saying don't allow yourself to be taken advantage of for the sake of a dollar (literally) because when uberX gets regulated then what are going do?


----------



## Uberslop (Dec 29, 2014)

SO if i delete both rider and driver apps in my phone meaning i deactivate uber app?


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

suewho said:


> As unterling puts it.. its better to die on your feet than live on your knees


Here! here!


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

@UberBlackPr1nce while the thread didn't start well for us you will find I agree with your stance on Uber and what it is doing to drivers. Notice in my first post that I stated I haven't taken a fare since they cut rates here in Indy. 80 cents a mile is ridiculous. That being said, I live in an area that I can just jump online in surge and get a ride and the guarantee's are high enough during peak hours to be played and come out ahead. Last, my car doesn't cost 56 cents a mile to operate and I keep my empty miles down. My tax deductions this year looked nice vs my actual costs.

I realize Uber could care less about "partners" and their individual profits...or anything else that doesn't inflate their value prior to IPO for that matter. I am well aware of this fact and am hard pressed to find any driver that isn't. I simply was trying to share my experience and acquire documentation so I can put Uber to the fire over this. I'm well into the process of getting a new FT job and have some time on my hands in between and the more of their time I take up/cost them...the better. Plus, there are times I can still drive profitably and I want to be able to do so.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Because compromising now means lower wages for all. And where does it stop???? UberX is an illegal service under cutting legit companies. When uber slash rates and you drive for those rates it hurts drivers who make a living transporting full time. You guys care so much about your part time money you make blah blah blah. But real companies are being affected by your driving at these super low rates that nobody in a legit transportation business would do. Your forcing us to take food off our table just so you can make a quick buck short term. How is that fair to us who invested 1000s in our legit businesses and you guys come and drive these under cutting rates and change the landscape of the transportation realm and then you pull out when the rates bottom out and now legit companies have to contend with this new customer base that has become accustom to cheap rides.
> All I'm saying is stop allowing uber to exploit you. I understand people's problems, but your not legit companies your just guys with cars pretending to be taxi drivers but at rock bottom barrel prices.
> Difference between you and mcdonalds workers is they are real employees and have federal mandated wages you guys are independent contractors and working McDonald prices by your own doing.
> You, can determine your worth. UberX is not regulated by wages from the government like mcdonalds. Drivers set the rates by driving them... Have some dignity is all I'm saying don't allow yourself to be taken advantage of for the sake of a dollar (literally) because when uberX gets regulated then what are going do?


I never saw it like that...thank you for clarifying. I appreciate the response, thank you sir!


----------



## UberBlackishX (Jan 11, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Why are all these drivers fighting to drive for 70 cents a mile? Was roogy the only one strong enough to not care about deactivation? Geesh. You guy are showing uber you need them more then they need you. How about join the cause next time we say uber off. Then perhaps I will show empathy. now you guys want to fight after the battle.


-------
Because some of us are making $600 to $800 a week or more, that's why.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> ~]# tracert uber.com
> traceroute to uber.com (97.64.114.201), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
> 1 10.16.40.1 (10.16.40.1) 2.815 ms 2.909 ms 3.005 ms
> 2 10.63.254.165 (10.63.254.165) 0.403 ms 0.449 ms 0.547 ms
> ...


Aaaahhh Oohkay.....tell me what I'm reading there


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

UberBlackishX said:


> -------
> Because some of us are making $600 to $800 a week or more, that's why.


Nice. Hope that success continues for you even when your forced to purchase commercial insurance.


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Aaaahhh Oohkay.....tell me what I'm reading there


Nothing really. He found one server out of the dozens they have.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

S 


Go3Team said:


> Nothing really. He found one server out of the dozens they have.


So how do the Chinese crack into incredibly secure sites and cause merry hell?

Would UBER be vulnerable to a team of government funded hackers? Moreso if they keep pushing into Chinese cities that they've been warned not to operate in.


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> S
> 
> So how do the Chinese crack into incredibly secure sites and cause merry hell?
> 
> Would UBER be vulnerable to a team of government funded hackers? Moreso if they keep pushing into Chinese cities that they've been warned not to operate in.


Uber is vulnerable to themselves on a busy Saturday night. It wouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

suewho said:


> As unterling puts it.. its better to die on your feet than live on your knees


Thought that was Zapata?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

UberBlackishX said:


> -------
> Because some of us are making $600 to $800 a week or more, that's why.


And spending $400 to $600 a week or more to make that.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> And spending $400 to $600 a week or more to make that.


I'm sure he worked 7 days. Plus drove over 200 miles a day.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Go3Team said:


> Nothing really. He found one server out of the dozens they have.


Clearly you know nothing about networking. If you hit there backbone, hop #9 in my traceroute I posted, I'm pretty sure it'll take out a significant amount of servers. I am sure they have fail over servers in place, but with that being said, those servers would eventually crap out with all that load. I tracerouted a lot of there domain names and they all point to *.peakwebhosting.com


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Aaaahhh Oohkay.....tell me what I'm reading there


Traceroute is a computer network diagnostic tool for displaying the route (path) and measuring transit delays of packets across an Internet Protocol (IP) network, thus giving you there server IP addresses. If you're on windows, go to start/run type cmd, in that screen you can use the following command: tracert whateverhost.com or IP address.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Lou W said:


> Thought that was Zapata?


Well i borrowed it him, after midnight oil had used it.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pKPNnk-JhE

Some more aussie music for you lou, plus check out the dance moves by the lead singer.


----------



## Cuturita (Jan 23, 2015)

IndyDriver said:


> Tried to log into my Uber account yesterday. I haven't driven since the rate cuts...then was informed my driver account wasn't activated. Emailed support and was told I used foul language and disrespected an Indiana manager. One, I never disrespected a single person in that damn company (as much as I want to). I completed over 300 trips in the short 2.5 months I drove for Uber with a 4.79 rating and am beyond stupefied. I emailed again asking for further clarification and details into whatever incident they are claiming resulted in my deactivation but have heard nothing back.
> 
> Does anyone have a copy of the partners agreement? I cannot find it on my dashboard anywhere and was an idiot and didn't save it. I am showing up at office hours tomorrow and either leaving reactivated or contacting my lawyer.


I can tell You something: I've been driving around some relatives who go in my all the time 5 stars and guess what ??????? My stars are coming down and down and down ! So, I will wait very patient and after! Boom !!!! My lawyer is going to have a little conversation with them ! We will see


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Note to the original poster, what could possibly have been your foul language manager event. Are you allowed to actually see a human being in your Indy office? Or were they a passenger, was in an email? We never got the full story. Have you?


----------



## CaptainJackLA (Dec 4, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> You seem hostile. I can see why now.
> 
> P.s I would be a lot kinder when people stop Accepting uber and their BS. Driving for 70 cents a mile is crazy to me and when I see people fight for that rate..... Idk maybe I could be nicer but driving for that rate is just crazy to me I'm sorry.


Sounds like you are not driving now. If not, WHY ARE YOU WASTING TIME ON THIS FORUM?


----------



## CaptainJackLA (Dec 4, 2014)

I am only working this part time, and another part time I/T job that pays way more. 

But my goal with Uber/Lyft was to pay my rent and car payment. And I have met that. Yes, the game has changed since the rate cuts. So for now I'm keeping good track of my rides and time online, parked a LOT, just to take the guarantee with low miles. I know a few rides I could have had were good, but only without the current "promise".

The sweet dead spot is what I search for now when the goal has been met for the day.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

CaptainJackLA said:


> Sounds like you are not driving now. If not, WHY ARE YOU WASTING TIME ON THIS FORUM?


If you sound the same way you type then that avatar will probably fit you perfectly...


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Oooooo...


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Note to the original poster, what could possibly have been your foul language manager event. Are you allowed to actually see a human being in your Indy office? Or were they a passenger, was in an email? We never got the full story. Have you?


You know the answer to this, sorry for delay in replying. They refused to provide any specifics and I said **** it. Chris Nakutis (Midwest GM) was supposed to personally call me in reply to an email I sent to the holy Travis K. Failed to do so, they slashed rates, and I gave him a piece of my mind. Who the hell is supposed to earn a living at 80 cents/mile or a 12/hr guarantee (before expenses or Uber cut?) message is attached.

What is aggravating is it was well over a week after I sent said email to Mr Nak that I got deactivated....with no warning whatsoever. The attachment was sent on Jan 9, I wasn't deactivated until Jan 21.

Last thing I have to say is my commentary regarding cabbies surely isn't a universal standard. In Indy, all biz regs are relaxed and we go through the max BG checks allowed here...which is too little. Indy has a rep for awful cab drivers and Uber/Lyft provide a sure solution for out of towners in our city which is economically driven by conventions and sporting events.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Oh, and if anyone needs exec emails:

Travis K is just [email protected]
Glenn (cofounder) is [email protected]
Chris Nakutis (MW GM) is [email protected]


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> Tried to log into my Uber account yesterday. I haven't driven since the rate cuts...then was informed my driver account wasn't activated. Emailed support and was told I used foul language and disrespected an Indiana manager. One, I never disrespected a single person in that damn company (as much as I want to). I completed over 300 trips in the short 2.5 months I drove for Uber with a 4.79 rating and am beyond stupefied. I emailed again asking for further clarification and details into whatever incident they are claiming resulted in my deactivation but have heard nothing back.
> 
> Does anyone have a copy of the partners agreement? I cannot find it on my dashboard anywhere and was an idiot and didn't save it. I am showing up at office hours tomorrow and either leaving reactivated or contacting my lawyer.


Hopefully you opted out of arbitration. If they deactivated you like that, it is blatantly against the contract and you can sue them for your average earnings for the time in which you were wrongfully deactivated.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Hopefully you opted out of arbitration. If they deactivated you like that, it is blatantly against the contract and you can sue them for your average earnings for the time in which you were wrongfully deactivated.


I wish. I'm a sucker like the rest who blindly accepted on X night so my damn app would update and I could get on the road making money. I'm young...live and learn I guess.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Do you know the skinny here? I don't remember accepting a new partner agreement but assume I did so so I could keep earning fares and keep my bills paid at some point after Halloween. That being said, as foul as I was, I don't see anything in the partners agreement that says I can't. As far as I'm concerned I was wrongfully terminated by Uber and am entitled to lost wages.



RideshareGuru said:


> Hopefully you opted out of arbitration. If they deactivated you like that, it is blatantly against the contract and you can sue them for your average earnings for the time in which you were wrongfully deactivated.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> Do you know the skinny here? I don't remember accepting a new partner agreement but assume I did so so I could keep earning fares and keep my bills paid at some point after Halloween. That being said, as foul as I was, I don't see anything in the partners agreement that says I can't. As far as I'm concerned I was wrongfully terminated by Uber and am entitled to lost wages.


You were, but the arbitration process sucks and has significant up front expenses for you whereas small claims court is quicker and has minimal costs.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> You were, but the arbitration process sucks and has significant up front expenses for you whereas small claims court is quicker and has minimal costs.


Bear with me as I am confused at this point. I am in a benefits plan outside of Uber which provides free representation etc etc and am happy to take these bastards to the house.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> Bear with me as I am confused at this point. I am in a benefits plan outside of Uber which provides free representation etc etc and am happy to take these bastards to the house.


To initiate arbitration, you need to notify them of your intentions to arbitrate. Their standard operating procedure is to ignore your communication, then you need to give them reasonable time to respond, like a week. Then, when they don't respond, you pick an arbitrator and pay them both your costs and Uber's up front to compel them into arbitration. With small claims, you just go to the court, file a case and they are instantly compelled to defend themselves or get a default judgement against them.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

To small claims I go, it appears.


----------



## Crusty Spooge Rag (Jan 28, 2015)

IndyDriver said:


> Oh, and if anyone needs exec emails:


I'm warning you now, no one should send any cock pics to them.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> Tried to log into my Uber account yesterday. I haven't driven since the rate cuts...then was informed my driver account wasn't activated. Emailed support and was told I used foul language and disrespected an Indiana manager. One, I never disrespected a single person in that damn company (as much as I want to). I completed over 300 trips in the short 2.5 months I drove for Uber with a 4.79 rating and am beyond stupefied. I emailed again asking for further clarification and details into whatever incident they are claiming resulted in my deactivation but have heard nothing back.
> 
> Does anyone have a copy of the partners agreement? I cannot find it on my dashboard anywhere and was an idiot and didn't save it. I am showing up at office hours tomorrow and either leaving reactivated or contacting my lawyer.


Check out your emails in your sent folder for any select words. If yo don't mind, post them here by blacking out some things you don't want to share. We can tell if the language was inappropriate or not. Otherwise, your claim against their action. Can't tell if you did or did not do wrong.

I hope it is temporary though. Hopefully they explain to you and re activate you.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Check out your emails in your sent folder for any select words. If yo don't mind, post them here by blacking out some things you don't want to share. We can tell if the language was inappropriate or not. Otherwise, your claim against their action. Can't tell if you did or did not do wrong.
> 
> I hope it is temporary though. Hopefully they explain to you and re activate you.


My profanity-laden emailed is previously attached to this thread. I was warned by uber support that future conduct wouldnt be tolerated (and refrained, hard as it was) and still wound up being deactivated with a lifetime rating of 4.79.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

The deactivation might be a blessing in disguise.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Lidman said:


> The deactivation might be a blessing in disguise.


I don't disagree here but if I can find a way to take these *****es to the house I am not of afraid of Mr K and his noblety of staff.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> To small claims I go, it appears.


Only if you opted out of arbitration within your 1st 30 days. Otherwise, you are obligated to arbitrate.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Then I'm hosed. I don't have the $$ for arbitration, I tried to drive Uber FT. These pricks are going to make out like bandits on IPO while drivers get screwed. I'm back to the hardware industry now, **** Uber.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

@RideshareGuru thanks for the input


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Uber screws drivers in the rear one way or another. It's just what they do.
> 
> Basically you are saying you were able to make the Uber diarrhea work, but this new Uber constipation is unacceptable.
> 
> Ummmm... okay.


Say it right... They pound drivers HARD with no Vaseline! I should know.... My ass hurts from their financial abuse...


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

So they make zero deposit to your bank account each week even though you've put in the hours?


----------



## turtlesdaddy (May 13, 2015)

IndyDriver said:


> Tried to log into my Uber account yesterday. I haven't driven since the rate cuts...then was informed my driver account wasn't activated. Emailed support and was told I used foul language and disrespected an Indiana manager. One, I never disrespected a single person in that damn company (as much as I want to). I completed over 300 trips in the short 2.5 months I drove for Uber with a 4.79 rating and am beyond stupefied. I emailed again asking for further clarification and details into whatever incident they are claiming resulted in my deactivation but have heard nothing back.
> 
> Does anyone have a copy of the partners agreement? I cannot find it on my dashboard anywhere and was an idiot and didn't save it. I am showing up at office hours tomorrow and either leaving reactivated or contacting my lawyer.


When I was deactivated I also asked for clarification and documentation they immediately reactivated me and claimed it was a mistake...


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> I
> 
> I did say something constructive. I said next time join the cause. I added a little constructive criticism. You seem more mad at my comments then Uber.


hey in some markets, it's a 3 dollar foot long


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Because compromising now means lower wages for all. And where does it stop???? UberX is an illegal service under cutting legit companies. When uber slash rates and you drive for those rates it hurts drivers who make a living transporting full time. You guys care so much about your part time money you make blah blah blah. But real companies are being affected by your driving at these super low rates that nobody in a legit transportation business would do. Your forcing us to take food off our table just so you can make a quick buck short term. How is that fair to us who invested 1000s in our legit businesses and you guys come and drive these under cutting rates and change the landscape of the transportation realm and then you pull out when the rates bottom out and now legit companies have to contend with this new customer base that has become accustom to cheap rides.
> All I'm saying is stop allowing uber to exploit you. I understand people's problems, but your not legit companies your just guys with cars pretending to be taxi drivers but at rock bottom barrel prices.
> Difference between you and mcdonalds workers is they are real employees and have federal mandated wages you guys are independent contractors and working McDonald prices by your own doing.
> You, can determine your worth. UberX is not regulated by wages from the government like mcdonalds. Drivers set the rates by driving them... Have some dignity is all I'm saying don't allow yourself to be taken advantage of for the sake of a dollar (literally) because when uberX gets regulated then what are going do?


We will celebrate because when X gets regulated the prices will go back up to being a level playing field.


----------

